# Cheap project bearings



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Was doing an inventory search for some cabmet slide parts and ran across this errant universal joint.Called for a price at the local auto joint.......10$(which equals four bearing cups)Anyhow,seeing as these are needle bearings that are heck for stought,thought they may just be a viable source for "certain" project applications........got a homeboy TS project in the works and these may just get hacked up and utilized?Undecided,as of yet to whether they'll be hacked in situ or turn some threaded,& shoulder'd male ends and just use the cups off them?Anyway,just keep them in mind when looking for cheap bearings.BW


----------



## troyd1976 (Jul 26, 2011)

Whats a homeboy TS? I'm guessing you don't mean its going to be gansta? lol


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Well,our TS is pretty gangsta as is...haha.Naw,snagged a Delta TS top thats gettin wacked right down the middle.Google a Hammer slider C3........so am usin above top as part N parcel for a slider.


http://www.hammer-australia.com/au-en/products/combination-machines/combination-machine-c3-31.html


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

See if this works.........It's the old sayin,"even a blind squirrel finds a nut".This is a 10$ top.The best part is lookin underneath,the stock bolt holes are just beggin to be used for an easy bolt up to make a slider.

Am being a little bit careful wackin the CI however........have welded way too much of the stuff,in a payin your dues sort of way......but,having never really cut all that much of it....am being cautious.Got to get the speed N feed just right to minimize the dust.Right now it looks like its gonna get wacked on a big metal cuttin BS and then spend some quality time on the Bridgeport,dialing in the edge.All in good time........BW


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Cut like butter using trusty sawzall.......spent an hour or so cleaning it up on mill yesterday after work.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Sweet! :thumbsup:

Keep posting progress pics. :smile:


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Whilst patiently waiting for a glue-up.....took the other half of top,with BP already in fixture mode,knocked it out.

Then looked over at one of our edge sanders,its a Grizz sumthin or other model........and thought how it sure would be nice to have a little more table length AND a Tee slot.Got to measuring,and not only did it fit but get this........the TS top bolt holes lined up and were exactly the same thread pitch.

So,in an hour or so.....this was the result.Shot a coat of paint on edges,bolted it up and once the glue sets,its gonna get used.Pretty much my "Duh" moment for the day.


----------

